# Empire State Honey Producers Association Summer Picnic



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Top Bar Hive enthusiast Sam Comfort has been confirmed as the Guest Speaker. He is going to bring an occupied TBH for his lecture and demonstration.


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Cool! Sam is my local mentor...I go to his bee meetings, which is the closest bee club to where I live.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Maybe the 2 of u could ride 2gether. I'll wear my beesource t-shirt and my eshpa cap.


----------

